# my kittens



## khadijah85 (Jan 7, 2008)

hi here are two pics of my cats.

tigger









blue bell


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Tigger is lovely as does Blue bell, though Bb looks like she's gonna be trouble


----------



## khadijah85 (Jan 7, 2008)

yea she is a feisty one, so is tigger but im hoping that will change next week when he is....done


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Have you er mentioned it to him Khadijah?


----------



## khadijah85 (Jan 7, 2008)

hehe i cant bear the thought let alone tell him


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aah bless his sweet furry little paws Going off having our two moggies neutered, they become (like some human men) big, soft lumps who just want feeding and cuddles-so i think your right in that he will be a lot more calmer Don't fret too much Khadijah he'll be their and home(allbeit nutless) in no time at all


----------



## khadijah85 (Jan 7, 2008)

thats great i have noticed lately how he seems to be trying to bite bluebells neck which isnt good, so a quick 5 min snip will do the trick


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awww what sweeties they both are


----------

